# Spanish 1911



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was browsing a pawn shop and saw a 1911 there that I had seen there about a year ago. It is a double stack 5" .45acp Llama. I did an internet search and it sounds like an IX-C model built in the 1990's. The finish is shot, down to bare metal. Everything seems to be tight though. He said it used to belong to a friend of his who used it for a truck/boat gun. (We've all heard that before) I can get it for $150, and he will guarantee it on paper to shoot or my money back. Now for questions. 1. Should I buy it? 2. Will aftermarket parts fit... ...ie. hammer, grips, bushing, barrel, sights, etc? 3. Would it be worth the trouble to refinish it? 4. What is it really worth?
I am unsure about Llama pistols, I've heard both good and bad and had a bad experience with a Llama OMNI I .45acp. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Generally speaking, M1911 parts don't fit Llama pistols.
Maybe some parts are close enough to force-fit or alter, but why bother?
Buy the gun for its value as a "beater," if you like it.
If you want something better, don't start with a Llama; just buy something better to begin with.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a Llama .45 (single stack 1911 "copy") in the '80s. It never ran reliably. Does he also guarantee it will work reliably, and not just hit paper?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with Steve on the parts fitting. I don't know how you could check this out but that would be my big concern. Just because it looks like a 1911 doesn't mean it's made to the proper dementions. Good luck if you get it.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

My bad Mike, I worded that wrong. I meant that he would put his guarantee on paper, not that the gun would hit paper. He seems fairly confident about the gun. He just wants his money back.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As for buying it flip a coin. As for getting parts happy hunting usually few and far between. I have had 1 that was made in the 70's and it worked great but have also seen some that could not finish a mag.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Llamas are not true 1911s.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

bac1023 said:


> Llamas are not true 1911s.


Tru-Dat!

You will see in just about any 1911 parts catalog that parts will not fit a llama or a Star. Both look like a 1911 but really are not.... or the parts would fit.

I've shot a couple of them and was not all that impressed.


----------

